

Ask HN: Best way to display MP4 video on LCD without laptop? - mitchelldm7

Looking for the best solution to present a video in MP4 format on an LCD TV without a computer or access to the internet. Was originally considering a Roku XDS with a USB drive, but it appears to require internet connectivity even if you aren't using internet content. Looking for something super small and portable, as it will become part of a trade show package.
======
retroafroman
There are cheap media players that you can use to plug in a flash drive. Here
are some examples from DealExtreme, but I'm sure you can find similar stuff on
eBay or even maybe Amazon. Some will even play HD over HDMI, they say.

[http://www.dealextreme.com/p/umini-1080p-media-player-
with-s...](http://www.dealextreme.com/p/umini-1080p-media-player-with-sd-usb-
host-hdmi-av-coaxial-spdif-41222) [http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-rm-rmvb-
mpeg4-media-player...](http://www.dealextreme.com/p/mini-rm-rmvb-mpeg4-media-
player-with-sd-mms-usb-host-ypbpr-36226)

------
Rust
Popcorn Hour A210 (or C200 if you don't mind it being a bit bigger). Plays
virtually everything, has USB input, you can stick a hard drive (SSD or SATA)
in it, works over the network with just about anything.
[http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/index.php?pluginoptio...](http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/index.php?pluginoption=catalog&mainItemId=20)

------
tobylane
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-Digital-AV-Adapter-
connector/d...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Apple-Digital-AV-Adapter-
connector/dp/B004QK5N5W/) iOS device required.

Superuser?

